# Gonal F injections and side effects. whats normal?



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

On day 4 and ive had quite a bit of nausea off and on, dizzyness and period like cramps. Is this normal or does it sound like early OHS?.  At my baseline apt he said I already had quite a few folicles and they reduced to start on 112.5.  Any help.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Silver, this is a few days old now so hopefully you are feeling better. I think you should mention your symptoms to your clinic definitely. If they are worried about OHSS you should be having an early monitoring scan where they should be able to tell whats happening. 
Remember to drink plenty of water and eat well also. Let us know how you are x


----------

